# BAMBOO SHRIMP... Betta Buddies?



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Firstly... Thank you all for helping me get SOTTO through his parasite ordeal... He's still not eating much but hes not bloated and dead white stuff still coming from his... Um... Butt... But he's active now and will nibble on flakes so he's timidly eating...

SADLEY...
No one told me that MARYCYN (or whatever it's called) isn't good for invertebrates and the ghost shrimp all ... Died... Melted... Dissolved? .... *shivers* it was horrid waking up to that. Some had turned pink and others were just white smokey remains with eyes... 

Anyway!!! 

After doing a few water changes to get most of the Meds out I wanted more... So ... After conversing with a Petco guy and eyeing the BAMBOO shrimp... Next thing I know I have 2 bamboo shrimp in my tank. BIG ONES 
He said they were negative bio load... *shrugs* you all know I'm OCD with water so that's not an issue. 

So far Sotto seems to like them. Even caught him laying on the cave next to one just chilling. 

So it seems mister aggressive Sotto doesn't mind big shrimp (they are bigger than him). 

They seem to have adjusted quickly, doing their little fan filter feeding... One is stationed under the filter intake (I swear he isn't stuck, he comes out now and again to readjust) and the other ontop of the cave. They seem unfearful of my fish, it's quite cool. 


And just like the ghost shrimp being SPIDERS at first, my moms first words were epic...

*mom walks in* 
Mom: They look like cockroaches! Water COCKROACHES!

So I'll keep you posted on how this odd betta, bamboo shrimp, neo tetra combo works.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Nice! I'm getting one as soon as I get over that fact that I'm spending $10 on something that'll live 2-3 years. xD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Olympia said:


> Nice! I'm getting one as soon as I get over that fact that I'm spending $10 on something that'll live 2-3 years. xD
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


*after reading WAY TOO MUCH ON Bamboo Shrimp*

"If they are actively scavenging it means they are starving"
Me: MAYBE THEY ARE JUST GETTING USED TO THE TANK AND FINDING THE RIGHT SPOT!
"If they are red, they are stressed and dying/ or they are happy"
Me: ?!?!?!?!?!!!!
"You will often find your first Bamboo shrimp dead within a week from being unfamiliar with their needs." 
Me: Wha?

....
Bottomline *shrugs* 
I have no clue what I'm doing, mine are red but seem happy, 

Though the tank is cloudy from Sottos parasite ... Issue (dead white fluff dropping from him often causing the Bloating to go down daily) so ....

"Bamboo Shrimp love small water microbes." 
Me: THEN THEY ARE EATING THE DEAD PARASITES! 

I'm leaving for a night tomorrow haha so I'll make sure to do a good water change before I leave *actually setting alarms for 12:30 to remember* because that cloudiness is unnerving >,>


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

I take my betta out and treat him/her in a small bowl to save medication. 1 pk/10 I place betta in 1 gal bowl and use only 1/10 of the med. This save you money. When my betta well, I wait few days and put him/her back


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

tanseattle said:


> I take my betta out and treat him/her in a small bowl to save medication. 1 pk/10 I place betta in 1 gal bowl and use only 1/10 of the med. This save you money. When my betta well, I wait few days and put him/her back


Good to know but thankfully Sotto is fine now. 

Also I'm 100% sure I've water changed the Meds out.

MAN Bamboo shrimp are cool! Except they like to dig around the plants (thus knocking over precariously anchored plants haha)


----------

